# Ipad et télé par HDMI



## dom_age (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un câble HDMI, pour pouvoir connecter mon Ipad (2) sur mon téléviseur pour regarder des films via streaming4iphone.
ça ne marche pas, il y a un message sur l'Ipad qui me dit "l'appareil détecté n'est pas compatible".
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer SVP


----------



## Lauange (14 Mars 2013)

hello

tu lis tes videos avec quoi ?


----------

